# AV with Metrical Psalms



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there any publisher besides the Trinitarian Bible Society that publishes editions of the AV that include the Metrical Psalms?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 1, 2008)

I certainly do not know of any.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that Cambridge University Press used to make KJV editions with the Scottish Metrical Psalms, but I'm not sure that they still do. TBS is all I know about currently.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I think that Cambridge University Press used to make KJV editions with the Scottish Metrical Psalms, but I'm not sure that they still do. TBS is all I know about currently.



Cambridge used to make them, as can be seen on Amazon, but it appears that none of their current editions have them. Most of the examples on Amazon were from the 1970's.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Cambridge University Press used to make KJV editions with the Scottish Metrical Psalms, but I'm not sure that they still do. TBS is all I know about currently.
> ...



That's true, I also saw a 1990 KJV Royal Ruby Bible with Metrical Psalms and Revised Hymnary.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll probably just buy a separate psalter. I got the idea of having them combined here and thought it might be a good idea since I'd like to get a new AV as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I'll probably just buy a separate psalter. I got the idea of having them combined here and thought it might be a good idea since I'd like to get a new AV as well.



For what it's worth, Our church pew bibles, and the one I use for my personal devotions, are the TBS editions with the AV/metrical psalter combined. I personally prefer to have them combined for the convenience of it. But our home family worship shelf has lots of Bibles and psalters to hand out as needed. Either way, it's a great thing to incorporate the use of the psalter in your family worship.


----------



## JM (Mar 1, 2008)

Metrical Psalms editions available. Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

JM said:


> Metrical Psalms editions available. Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations



Thanks, brother, but the question was whether anyone besides TBS made Bibles with the metrical psalms. I'm assuming I would pay more in postage from there but I see now it's really not that much higher.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably just buy a separate psalter. I got the idea of having them combined here and thought it might be a good idea since I'd like to get a new AV as well.
> ...



Do you have any TBS leather bibles? In another thread someone said that the quality of the TBS versions wasn't that of Allan or Cambridge, but what is? If it is better than what you typically find on the shelf in most bookstores (i.e. Nelson, Zondervan, Holman, etc.) for a comparable price then I will consider them. I have been reading from the KJV lately would eventually like something like Allan, Cambridge or maybe Nelson's Signature Series but I'm not looking to shell out $100+ for one right now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



I use the Classic Reference Bible (TBS Product Code: PS4B) which has bonded leather. That suffices for me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Thanks. What's your best guess on the font size? The site has an example but from what I can see doesn't give the font size, only the page size. 

It doesn't give me a price in USD (if the price listed is USD then it is a steal) and I can't add it to my cart unlike just ordering the metrical psalms alone.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



It should be $34.50. I'm not so good at estimating the font size. I would guess maybe 8? Here is an image I grabbed from the TBS website:







It is small but (for me) readable. It also has the translator's preface in a smaller font.


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2008)

What does 'metrical' Psalms mean?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

KMK said:


> What does 'metrical' Psalms mean?



'Metrical' means, in this context, the psalms put to metre for singing.


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > What does 'metrical' Psalms mean?
> ...



Sorry, what I meant was, are these Psalms set to music? Is there a written melody? Harmony? Rhythm notation etc.?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

KMK said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



In the case of the TBS editions, it is merely the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter; the words are set to rhyme, but without musical notations. They are almost all set to common metre (e.g., "Amazing Grace"), though some "another of the same" versions provide for specific tunes, generally known by Psalm-singers in the Scottish tradition.

If you look at older Bibles combined with psalters, such as the 1599 Geneva Bible, for example, you will find musical notations as well.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



The font looks closer to 6 to me if that is the actual size. Well, I probably need a new prescription anyway. The AV I have now is 6.5 which is one reason why I'm looking to get another one. But I think the red letters may be part of the problem. Is this TBS edition black letter? 

And this is the preface "translators to the reader", not (or along with) the "epistle dedicatory"? The former is rare in most common editions today. 

It looks like the site is working fine now. Earlier it didn't have the price in USD and when I tried to put it in the cart it said it could not price the item.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> The font looks closer to 6 to me if that is the actual size. Well, I probably need a new prescription anyway.



Could very well be that I need glasses.







> And this is the preface "translators to the reader", not (or along with) the "epistle dedicatory"? The former is rare in most common editions today.



That's right. It has the "translators to the reader" (as well as the epistle dedicatory). It also has a Bible reading plan (the whole Bible once in two years, the Psalms and the New Testament twice).


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > The font looks closer to 6 to me if that is the actual size. Well, I probably need a new prescription anyway.
> ...



With everything that is included, including M'Cheyne's reading plan, this looks to be the best Bible for devotional use that I'm aware of.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> With everything that is included, including M'Cheyne's reading plan, this looks to be the best Bible for devotional use that I'm aware of.



I've been very pleased with it and I highly recommend it.

BTW, a friend of mine at church today showed me his TBS AV/metrical psalm edition with the same general features, plus calfskin leather and zipper enclosure (product code 4UTZ, $64.00) -- it was very nice.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > With everything that is included, including M'Cheyne's reading plan, this looks to be the best Bible for devotional use that I'm aware of.
> ...



4UTZ doesn't appear to have the metrical psalms but PS4U ($51 USD) does, which appears to be identical to yours except that it is calfskin instead of bonded leather. The PS in the product code designates that it has the metrical psalms.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



I think you're right about that. My Bible comes in a box with a table listing all the editions and there feature; I was looking at that and must have looked at the wrong column. Sorry!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



No problem. I don't think I'd have an interest in the zipper anyway as the older one's I've seen have come loose from the cover over time.


----------

